# Ice Road fun



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

A couple clips of yesterday's ride.That ice was wild stuff, especially when we came up on a logging truck fully loaded


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

that is sweet!!! i like the end of the 1st vid when he spins out! haha
cool vid!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah to bad my brute wont do any of that unless it travels north lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

GREAT VIDS, ice riding is so much fun, kinda just makes me wanna go home get on my brute get out on the lake and do cyclones till I cant see straight LOL


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice but i am with Tonka on this one. I will never be able to do that on my brute unless i go on a winter vacation up north.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun, i wish it was cold enough here to get some winter weather


----------

